# 2014 LBRA "The Best Race in the Country for Breeders"



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the flyer for the 2014 LBRA race. This race has to be the best race in the country from the breeders stand point. What other race can the breeder win a share of an *$8,000* 1st prize and over *$25,000* in total capital and not pay one cent in entry fees. The race is a 300 mile YB race to be flown on October 11th 2014.

If you want bands please email me your name and address at [email protected] as my in box on here is almost full and it's just easier on me to go through my emails to keep track of names and address. Because I can keep my emails for as long as I want but I have to delete PT messages to keep room in my in box. Even if you've entered the race in the past please resend your name and address with your band request even though I still have all the info from past races it's easier on me if you send it again instead of me having to go look for it in all my paper work.

I don't plan on mailing bands out for a few weeks so there might be a little time between when you ask for the bands and when you get them. 

Thanks 
Walter Cichon


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Hi Walter,

Does it have to be 5 bands? Could it be fewer?

Also, this is an auction, correct? So anyone could end up with the birds we send up there? 

I'm curious, how do the club members decide what birds to buy? Are they simply looking at the physical qualities of the bird(s)?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> Does it have to be 5 bands? Could it be fewer?
> 
> ...


Five is just the maximum you can send. 

That's correct we usually have around 35 guys from across Long Island who buy birds at the auctions. 

Some guys go by looks some go by how the birds handle others just buy birds from guys with names they know. I myself do a little of all 3. And on top of that I buy the birds that nobody else bid on for the 25 dollar opening bid. I like getting good birds out of that group nobody bid on because it shows that these guys who have all these things they are looking for in a good pigeon really can't tell what the bird has inside.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Walter for some reason I can't send you an e-mail to the address you posted.


----------



## Levi's Loft (Jan 3, 2014)

Buy Back option ?
Also shipping dates to ship birds to you ?






Pigeon0446 said:


> Five is just the maximum you can send.
> 
> That's correct we usually have around 35 guys from across Long Island who buy birds at the auctions.
> 
> Some guys go by looks some go by how the birds handle others just buy birds from guys with names they know. I myself do a little of all 3. And on top of that I buy the birds that nobody else bid on for the 25 dollar opening bid. I like getting good birds out of that group nobody bid on because it shows that these guys who have all these things they are looking for in a good pigeon really can't tell what the bird has inside.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm interested but confused. 

After the auction... Is it mandatory for the new owners to train and enter the race? What if the owner decide to keep the bird as stock for breeding instead?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> I'm interested but confused.
> 
> After the auction... Is it mandatory for the new owners to train and enter the race? What if the owner decide to keep the bird as stock for breeding instead?


In some cases that could happen but most people want a bird that was at least a top 10 % bird, now if you happen to get a Ganus, or a Clausing bird they might mark it down as lost and keep it. JMO
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Here's the flyer for the 2014 LBRA race. This race has to be the best race in the country from the breeders stand point. What other race can the breeder win a share of an *$8,000* 1st prize and over *$25,000* in total capital and not pay one cent in entry fees. The race is a 300 mile YB race to be flown on October 11th 2014.
> 
> If you want bands please email me your name and address at [email protected] as my in box on here is almost full and it's just easier on me to go through my emails to keep track of names and address. Because I can keep my emails for as long as I want but I have to delete PT messages to keep room in my in box. Even if you've entered the race in the past please resend your name and address with your band request even though I still have all the info from past races it's easier on me if you send it again instead of me having to go look for it in all my paper work.
> 
> ...


Looks like fun.....Count me in


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Questions: How would we keep track on who our birds go to at the auction?


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe they make a breeders card with the info of the breeder and then the info of the buyer. Essential to keep track of if money is involved. They do a great job. I sent some the year before last they were able to tell me who bought my birds and provide a number or email to contact in some cases.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Will handlers fly the birds in other races?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

That's the fun part for me is that they usually do fly them throughout the season and you get to track them through their website it's awesome to see a bird do good in that competition had a bird get 4th at 150 once it was nice to see.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sent you an email.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

sent an email as well. Will we get a response email back?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I for some reason can't get an e-mail to Walter.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I for some reason can't get an e-mail to Walter.


When I did the copy and past it put Malto; in front if his email address, just had to get rid of that first.
Dave


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I emailed him, did any of you guys receive a reply back?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Sent you a email 
Obed


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Levi's Loft said:


> Buy Back option ?
> Also shipping dates to ship birds to you ?


There is no buy back's or anything like that on the club end but you can try to buy it back from the handler who buys it at the auction after the race some guys might be willing to sell it back others won't. The race is free to the breeder aside for shipping and you've got a shot at half of a $8,000 prize. Most races with a prize like that will be 50 to 100 or more to enter a bird plus you lose the bird. 

As for shipping dates ship them out a few days before the auction so they are sure to make it to me in time for the auction.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> In some cases that could happen but most people want a bird that was at least a top 10 % bird, now if you happen to get a Ganus, or a Clausing bird they might mark it down as lost and keep it. JMO
> Dave


The most expensive bird in the auction last year sold for over 400 and that bird made the race. That bird finished out of the money but 3 other birds from that breeder were in the money including the one I flew that was 5th. I got the cheap one for 60 bucks that the other guys didn't like from him. But she ended up being the best out of the group. She ended up being 4th IF Hall of Fame in the 76 to 150 loft category. The guys other 3 birds all went for over 250.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLaw818 said:


> Questions: How would we keep track on who our birds go to at the auction?





Eriduardo said:


> I believe they make a breeders card with the info of the breeder and then the info of the buyer. Essential to keep track of if money is involved. They do a great job. I sent some the year before last they were able to tell me who bought my birds and provide a number or email to contact in some cases.


We make duplicate cards so the handler gets one and my club sec will take the other and make a list of all the handlers and breeders for each bird. It's a lot of work and were doing it during Old Bird season so their might be a delay in getting the list finalized. But once we do and anybody asks me where their birds went I can give them that info.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been busy just started going through the emails yesterday. Trying to them all today and get them all in the mail by tomorrow. I'm trying to reply to everyone but I might miss a few. So if you sent an email with your info and don't get the bands by the middle of next week let me know.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the bands today. Thank You!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Got the bands today also thank you!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Same here, thanks! So which auction would we aim for?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

pigeon0446 can u please find owner of that bird IF13LBRA960 BB
he traps in few days ago, good looking bird
LBRA band and red snap band


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I got my bands today also.
I was wondering if most flyers send all 5 birds in at the same time or if they break up their group of birds for different auction dates??


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

At first I thought it was mine since it looked just like one I lost and I had red snap on bands on mine. But it wasn't I looked it up I'll PM you with the handlers contact info.



ceee0237 said:


> pigeon0446 can u please find owner of that bird IF13LBRA960 BB
> he traps in few days ago, good looking bird
> LBRA band and red snap band


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jr Brown said:


> I got my bands today also.
> I was wondering if most flyers send all 5 birds in at the same time or if they break up their group of birds for different auction dates??


Most send them together but there are a decent amount of guys who do split them up.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Same here, thanks! So which auction would we aim for?


Whichever one your birds will be ready for. It's all up to you.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> At first I thought it was mine since it looked just like one I lost and I had red snap on bands on mine. But it wasn't I looked it up I'll PM you with the handlers contact info.


Thank you, got it.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Got my bands today Walter.
Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

First time I have made it to the Post Office in 2 weeks, Picked up my bands for the FVC race and for the LBRA race. 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Received my bands also thank u


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

My bands came today, thanks.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

walter , am curious if you shipped my bands yet? Made a phone call and left you a message earlier this week. names David Thao


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Got my Bands last week Thanks, I was wondering if you still have bands left if you do I could send a email to my combine and see if there is anyone interested in bands?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

dvtlegend said:


> walter , am curious if you shipped my bands yet? Made a phone call and left you a message earlier this week. names David Thao


I mailed them out yesterday like I said I would when I talked to you on the phone. So you should get them next week sometime.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

orock said:


> Got my Bands last week Thanks, I was wondering if you still have bands left if you do I could send a email to my combine and see if there is anyone interested in bands?


Right now I've got plenty of bands left but I've got a lot of regulars that usually ask for the bands in February that I want to make sure have a chance at the bands before I really push it elsewhere. But later in month if I still have bands left I might want to take you up on that offer.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Walter,
Either I missed it or something, but what are the auction dates the birds need to be ready for ?
Kurps


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> Walter,
> Either I missed it or something, but what are the auction dates the birds need to be ready for ?
> Kurps


The flyer with the auction dates is on the 1st page of the thread but I'll repost here for you. The birds have to be shipped to me a couple of days prior to the auction date to make sure they arrive in time for the auction.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Lmao, I looked at so many one loft race advertisements that I skipped right past the BIG BOLD Print thinking it was race dates I imagine. Sorry about that Walter.
Kurps


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I used my first band today and will band more tomorrow . If I send them on the 14th of April will that give you enough time to get them in the April 17th auction ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I banded 2 today I think I will have to do 2 different shipping's.
Dave

Don't remember if I asked before but should we PMV the birds, I give mine the vac at 21 days old.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I used my first band today and will band more tomorrow . If I send them on the 14th of April will that give you enough time to get them in the April 17th auction ?


They should make here in time for the auction.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I banded 2 today I think I will have to do 2 different shipping's.
> Dave
> 
> Don't remember if I asked before but should we PMV the birds, I give mine the vac at 21 days old.


It's up to you but if you do please note it on the card when you send the birds this way the buyers will know.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It's up to you but if you do please note it on the card when you send the birds this way the buyers will know.


OK what else are we to put on the card, I've never done any thing like this it's different than sending birds to an OLR.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> OK what else are we to put on the card, I've never done any thing like this it's different than sending birds to an OLR.
> Dave


You should put your name, loft name, address, and any other info you'd like to let the buyer know about you or your bird.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> You should put your name, loft name, address, and any other info you'd like to let the buyer know about you or your bird.


Also put your phone number as well as an email address if you have one.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The second LBRA auction is this Sunday April 6th. So if your planning on sending your birds in for that auction make sure you get them in the mail no later then Thursday to ensure they make it here on time for the auction. Right now I know of 60 out of area birds coming to this auction but there will most likely be more. When you send the birds out email me at [email protected] so I know to expect the birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Ours will be ready for the auction on the 23rd. I posted a picture of one in the Mealy thread.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Ours will be ready for the auction on the 23rd. I posted a picture of one in the Mealy thread.


The auction on the 23rd was the March auction the remaining auctions Are April 6th, April 17th and May 2nd.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Me bad, I wanted to say we will ship on Monday the 14th of April for the 17th auction.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Are the birds we send sold as a "lot" to just one buyer or are they sold individually?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jr Brown said:


> Are the birds we send sold as a "lot" to just one buyer or are they sold individually?


Individually, if you send 5 birds you can have 5 different handlers or you could have one if the same guy buys all your birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I was going to have problems getting 5 birds ready at the same time so I recruited two friends of mine to band 3 of the birds for me so if that all right with your rules my shipment of the 5 will be from 3 loft so we'll have cards for each bird sent.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I was going to have problems getting 5 birds ready at the same time so I recruited two friends of mine to band 3 of the birds for me so if that all right with your rules my shipment of the 5 will be from 3 loft so we'll have cards for each bird sent.


That's fine other ppl have done it in the past.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine are all hatching this weekend for May 4th


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking with the cold weather this year and ppl have problems breeding. That May 2nd auction is gonna be a real big one.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Sent ours today and they should be there by 3:00 pm Tue 04/15/14 , Guaranteed . USPS Tracking # EK39742221OUS. Information inside the boxes. They were all eating but still young . Hope they make your club some money and go to a good loft for the race.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like my birds are still in St Paul MN so I'm heading in to the PO in the morning to get a refund on the shipping. They should be at walters tomorrow I would guess. I forgot this is the last day you can send in your tax documents , must have over loaded the system.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Well looked at paper wrong thought last auction was May 17 but that was April auction. So unfortunately I not goin have any birds ready


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks Like The Birds I Sent Are Lost Somewhere.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They just don't get logged in properly at the PO, last time I sent birds out the tracking said they were still in Omaha till the day after they were picked up. And the did make it to the destination on time.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> They just don't get logged in properly at the PO, last time I sent birds out the tracking said they were still in Omaha till the day after they were picked up. And the did make it to the destination on time.
> Dave


I hope your right and they are there but if so I haven't heard from Walter either way so the auctions tonight and if they get there today they will be in terrible shape so it a mute point by now . If they are still alive and he does get them he might be able to recuperate them and place them in the last auction on May 2nd . I just don't know what to think now. In the past month I got birds from V-John , and 2 different boxes from New Mexico with out a problem in fact our little town sorting facility in Spooner calls me at night when the truck get in and I picked up the one box at 11pm , the other at 8pm so I can't complain on the service on my end. They were in St Paul 5 hours after I sent them and they should have been sent out that night and been in New York by morning on Tuesday.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I hope your right and they are there but if so I haven't heard from Walter either way so the auctions tonight and if they get there today they will be in terrible shape so it a mute point by now . If they are still alive and he does get them he might be able to recuperate them and place them in the last auction on May 2nd . I just don't know what to think now. In the past month I got birds from V-John , and 2 different boxes from New Mexico with out a problem in fact our little town sorting facility in Spooner calls me at night when the truck get in and I picked up the one box at 11pm , the other at 8pm so I can't complain on the service on my end. They were in St Paul 5 hours after I sent them and they should have been sent out that night and been in New York by morning on Tuesday.


Man Eric, I really hope they have made it and Walter just hasn't been able to get to you. 
I was really impressed with your sorting facility and the fact that you recieved a call at 1130 at night to come and get them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got am e-mail from Walter and he said they got there today and look good after being in the box since Monday. 

Yes V-john our people here at the P.O. talk pride in their job and are very helpful with the shipping of the birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I hope your right and they are there but if so I haven't heard from Walter either way so the auctions tonight and if they get there today they will be in terrible shape so it a mute point by now . If they are still alive and he does get them he might be able to recuperate them and place them in the last auction on May 2nd . I just don't know what to think now. In the past month I got birds from V-John , and 2 different boxes from New Mexico with out a problem in fact our little town sorting facility in Spooner calls me at night when the truck get in and I picked up the one box at 11pm , the other at 8pm so I can't complain on the service on my end. They were in St Paul 5 hours after I sent them and they should have been sent out that night and been in New York by morning on Tuesday.


There's been a few boxes that have taken way longer then they should've. I picked up a box last night at the post office that was shipped from MO on Monday morning. The post office was already closed but they called to say they were there and they'd deliver them in the morning but I knew your box and the box from MO's birds had been in the box since Monday so I complained and they let me come get that box. There was another box shipped out from NJ less then 100 miles from me Tues morning didn't get here until this morning with yours. I've been getting birds shipped to me for years and this is the first time I've had problems like this.


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

Seems like a lot of people are having problems with Express shipping to the post office there this week. Express truck is arriving late. I demanded a refund. Hopefully someone is held responsible. Hoping it is just because of Tax day, and not all the time. This was my first time shipping birds, and seriously rethinking sending birds to races.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

I sent birds to the PT race in Pa fron East Bernstadt Ky got there in 24 Hr I thought that was Quick.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I tried to get a refund on my shipping too but they said no and showed me a small , fine , printed rule that LIVE animals are not guaranteed by the date they give you even though my receipt said Money back Guarantee . He also pointed out that it was delivered in less than 3 days because they are some how going by 24 hour time and not calendar days. I shipped on Monday,1:38pm 04/14/14 and they were delivered on 04/17/14 8:22 less than the 3 days which he claimed to be with in the proper time frame . He then started to mumble about cut backs and shipping facilities closing etc. which I can understand but they still shouldn't place a Money Back Guarantee on the receipt unless they will back it up.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Walter. How did the auction go last night ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Just got am e-mail from Walter and he said they got there today and look good after being in the box since Monday.
> 
> Yes V-john our people here at the P.O. talk pride in their job and are very helpful with the shipping of the birds.


Well I was wrong but I'm glad your birds made it there in good shape.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

me too Dave ! 

I'm not trying to bad mouth the USPO in general they do a good job. I know that the US congress made them prefund the retirement for like 10 years or something like that which put a big cut in their budget . I just think they need a little more transparency with their shipping rules and regulations . I paid $70 to send 8 lbs 3 oz of box and birds and it says Priority Mail EXPRESS for a reason.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, I have gotten a refund for birds not getting there on time.
Just fyi.
But for the most part the do a good job and Im grateful for the option.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> me too Dave !
> 
> I'm not trying to bad mouth the USPO in general they do a good job. I know that the US congress made them prefund the retirement for like 10 years or something like that which put a big cut in their budget . I just think they need a little more transparency with their shipping rules and regulations . I paid $70 to send 8 lbs 3 oz of box and birds and it says Priority Mail EXPRESS for a reason.


MeryOfExiter said to pay on line so I just looked it up and you would have paid $48, providing you have a printer. I just guessed at the size of a box it could be even cheaper.

I had my boss do some checking on why we can't track our birds and she said any box going cross country is shipped by Fedex and they don't use the same scanner that we do, and it goes into a different data base. They should tell us that in the first place.
Dave


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

ERIC K said:


> Walter. How did the auction go last night ?


How do we check results?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know it up to the person buying the birds to contact the breeder but it would be nice to here how things went at the sale and if you know who got our birds and just some basics stuff etc. We on the PT are more supporting you as a person which we have the most contact with and not just the club members of yours who we will most likely not have any contact with unless our birds do something for them.


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

ERIC K said:


> I know it up to the person buying the birds to contact the breeder but it would be nice to here how things went at the sale and if you know who got our birds and just some basics stuff etc. We on the PT are more supporting you as a person which we have the most contact with and not just the club members of yours who we will most likely not have any contact with unless our birds do something for them.


I agree. I thought that there would be more updates/contact about the birds with the handlers, like our local futurity races. I'm still hoping to hear anything.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I know it up to the person buying the birds to contact the breeder but it would be nice to here how things went at the sale and if you know who got our birds and just some basics stuff etc. We on the PT are more supporting you as a person which we have the most contact with and not just the club members of yours who we will most likely not have any contact with unless our birds do something for them.


There was just shy of 200 birds in the 3rd auction and I'm working on the list little by little in the little free time I have right now between work settling my YB's and training my OB's and shipping and figuring out the races for my club now that the season has started. The complete list will be up on our site in due time but I'll try to get you the info on your birds tomorrow night after I'm done figuring the race for my club.


----------



## 777-loft (Oct 14, 2013)

So the last auction will be on Friday?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

777-loft said:


> So the last auction will be on Friday?


Yes.

200 birds? Good Lord that's a lot. Do you auction each on individually? That would take forever!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

777-loft said:


> So the last auction will be on Friday?


Yes the last auction is this Friday May 2nd.



V-John said:


> Yes.
> 
> 200 birds? Good Lord that's a lot. Do you auction each on individually? That would take forever!


From the first 3 auctions we've had 425 birds total and I gave out over 1,100 bands so there's still over 700 bands out there. I know some won't come in for the auction for one reason or another. But even if half of the outstanding bands show up for this auction there will be over 350 birds. And yes they are all sold individually the 3rd auction lasted about 3 and a half hours. Started at 8pm last bird sold around 11:30.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 4th and final LBRA auction will be this Friday May 2nd. So if you're planning on sending birds make sure to have them in the mail by Wednesday at the latest to ensure the birds arrive on time for the auction. Please let me know you shipped the birds by either posting in this thread or by emailing me at [email protected]


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I PM'd you, but my birds should be in the mail today. Thanks, and let me know if they make it on time, so I can complain to the PO if necessary.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the e-mail up-date Walter.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> I PM'd you, but my birds should be in the mail today. Thanks, and let me know if they make it on time, so I can complain to the PO if necessary.


I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm taking off work early Tuesday and I can only send 2 I let the others get way to old, that is unless you want older birds.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Depends on how old they are most guys around here are used to sticking older birds since most don't let their birds out until May which by then some birds are 5 months old.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well then I may just send them, they hatch Feb 12
Dave


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Depends on how old they are most guys around here are used to sticking older birds since most don't let their birds out until May which by then some birds are 5 months old.


Thanks for the update! I gotta ask you sometime when things settle down how you guys do that. Sticking birds that old. Pretty amazing!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well my birds are on the way, the lady at the Post Office said they will be there Wednesday by 3PM. LOL
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well my birds are on the way, the lady at the Post Office said they will be there Wednesday by 3PM. LOL
> Dave


Dave the birds arrived this morning.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well stupid me the cards I was going to put with the birds are here on my desk, I'll PM you later with the details. 
Dave


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

*LBRA 2014 Results*

Hi Lindenhurst, any news on when the Auction results will be posted? Only the first and second auction is posted.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I am sure he will get to it as soon as he can.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

jakewalk360 said:


> Hi Lindenhurst, any news on when the Auction results will be posted? Only the first and second auction is posted.


I haven't had the free time to get the list up to date I'm doing my best. I sent you a PM weeks ago asking what your numbers were because from your PT name I can't figure out who you are but you never answered. The list isn't complete but if anybody asks I try to get back to them as soon as possible. So if you really want to know I'll tell you who got your birds but I need to know who you are or what band numbers your birds were.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

jakewalk360 said:


> Hi Lindenhurst, any news on when the Auction results will be posted? Only the first and second auction is posted.


Where did you see auction results ? I know who our handlers are but haven't heard from any of them . Maybe after they settle the birds.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/

There is a link that directs you to the auction results.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't see a link for who has our birds, if you can who has mine
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there going to be a link to who has our birds, I would like to know if the 2 older birds got settled or are gone.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

There is a link Dave, but I didn't see who had yours. You might shoot a pm and find out for sure.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I found the link Guess they haven't had time to update it yet, my band # are 1111, 1112 1113 and 1114. with that many birds they will get to them when they can.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

My band numbers are not on the list. I got confirmation they were received but not on website list yet. # 976 - 980 (Clark Berger)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well you would think they would have an up date by now, I have not seen Pigeon0446 on this site for awhile hope every thing is ok.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Our birds are not on the list either . My band were 1036 to 1040 . I got an e-mail a while back and the handlers who bid on our birds were Walter C, Manny Parada, Joe Sgro, Manny P and bob Lutz. It had to be a month ago or more . ??? The list should be up dated.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree there are as many birds or more in the AU race and the list is up dated with in 4 days, I never received an email other than the one that said my birds made it there, pretty sure I wont do this race again.
Dave


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Please try to remember that people volunteer their time in order to help with these races and updating a website can sometimes not be as easy as you think.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That could be but if the Omaha club can update with in 4 days you would think they could update in less than 2 1/2 months. I haven't said any thing before now, this is a free race but it would be nice to know if I still have a bird in it.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jr Brown said:


> My band numbers are not on the list. I got confirmation they were received but not on website list yet. # 976 - 980 (Clark Berger)


976 BLK Slawomir Misztal - 631-956-1148 
977 BC Manny Parada - 631-445-4608 
978 BC Manny Parada - 631-445-4608 
979 BC Manny Parada - 631-445-4608 
980 BLK Walter Wesolowski - Walter & Richie - 631-774-7788 

Misztal won the WTCM a couple years ago Manny won the LBRA last year and has won more auction races then anybody here on Long Island over the past 15 years and Walter Wesolowski won atleast 7 races last year in YB's so you got some good handlers. They might not be the best at keeping in touch with the breeder since all of them are from other countries and aren't the best at speaking English.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Our birds are not on the list either . My band were 1036 to 1040 . I got an e-mail a while back and the handlers who bid on our birds were Walter C, Manny Parada, Joe Sgro, Manny P and bob Lutz. It had to be a month ago or more . ??? The list should be up dated.


A couple of the officers of our club have had a few health issues the past couple months and I've had to take over their jobs so I haven't had the time to get the list up since I've had to do other things for the club in time I had planned on using to get the list up. But like you said I sent you an email with all the info you would have gotten from the list like I have for everyone else who has asked as soon as I saw they requested. It might not have been right away since I really haven't been on here in a while just haven't had the time. But as soon as I saw it I replied. I'm only human right now I'm doing the work that 3 ppl would normally be doing plus my own everyday stuff.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Dave, one of your birds 1112 BCS was 9th this past weekend in the 150 mile club race.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Walt, as old as that bird was I didn't think they would get settled. Do you know if I have any other birds left, this junk PC will not let me go to your web site says it is untrusted.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Our birds are not on the list either . My band were 1036 to 1040 . I got an e-mail a while back and the handlers who bid on our birds were Walter C, Manny Parada, Joe Sgro, Manny P and bob Lutz. It had to be a month ago or more . ??? The list should be up dated.


Eric in the other race my club had this past week 1040 BB the Les Riley bird was 3rd. 
3. LI Graywoo/11 1040 IF 14 LBRA BB C 12:29:15 219.071 04.40 1171.038


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the up date. Les was afraid he sent too good of a bird. He'll be happy it racing well.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The race was today it was a beautiful day with a very slight head wind but the birds didn't do so well out of 205 birds shipped only 38 made it on the day.

Here's a link to the results I'm too tired from sitting in the yard all day then figuring out the 3 races we had going today to do the breeder list tonight but it should be up tomorrow at some point.
http://lindenhursthpc.com/2014_LBRA.html


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I personally never saw a race turn out good when the birds were held over an extra day or more in the rain. Maybe next time you could put a rain date for shipping if you know the weather is going to be bad. Just a thought.
Kurps


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Walt, Thanks for your time and efforts on the "LBRA Race." Already looking foward to next year. 

Rod


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Walt, thanks for all the hard work. Glad I was able juuuust slide in placements. Look forward to it next year.

Clark, congrats! Very nice!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I must say, it is a great race ! The gentlemen I spoke to were very polite. Competition was strong, 1100 birds or so down to 205 shipped , to only 38 clocked. If you wish to try out your birds or have some new blood you wish to try then send some yb"s next year. Very nice job Walter . Very nice job to all the club members and supporters. Race is over , it"s Miller Time !
Kurps


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> I personally never saw a race turn out good when the birds were held over an extra day or more in the rain. Maybe next time you could put a rain date for shipping if you know the weather is going to be bad. Just a thought.
> Kurps


We were watching the weather at first the weather was bad but and as the week went on the forecast for Sat kept getting better and it looked like we could get the race up on Sat so we chose to keep the Friday shipping but then Sat morning the rain was clear but there was still way to much low clouds and fog at the station and I looked at a bunch of weather cams around there and there was no way they could go up. I waited until 9 hoping it would clear up but it didn't and I couldn't let them up after that because after 9 the long guys wouldn't have had a chance to get birds on the day.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> I must say, it is a great race ! The gentlemen I spoke to were very polite. Competition was strong, 1100 birds or so down to 205 shipped , to only 38 clocked. If you wish to try out your birds or have some new blood you wish to try then send some yb"s next year. Very nice job Walter . Very nice job to all the club members and supporters. Race is over , it"s Miller Time !
> Kurps


There was over 1100 bands given out but only 584 came back and were auctioned off. I know some guys had good reasons why they couldn't send the birds this year and told me and that's fine we are dealing with living beings anything can happen. But there was a lot that took bands and disappeared. It cost the club $1.50 for the 5 bands then another $2 something for the envelope and postage. So close to 5 per set and around 100 sets never came back.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

V-John said:


> Walt, thanks for all the hard work. Glad I was able juuuust slide in placements. Look forward to it next year.
> 
> Clark, congrats! Very nice!


I could not tell from the band list which birds were yours. Which one(s) juuuust slide in the placements?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> I could not tell from the band list which birds were yours. Which one(s) juuuust slide in the placements?


1021. Three of them shipped the final race but only one made it back.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

V-John said:


> 1021. Three of them shipped the final race but only one made it back.


Nice job! Good reason to be proud.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> Nice job! Good reason to be proud.


I will third that compliment V-John , a very good job , well done !!!!
Kurps


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Most, if not all of the credit must go to the handler, that's for sure.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Walter !!!! A 9th , 10th and 31st place with only 38 birds clocked is terrific !!!
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> There was over 1100 bands given out but only 584 came back and were auctioned off. I know some guys had good reasons why they couldn't send the birds this year and told me and that's fine we are dealing with living beings anything can happen. But there was a lot that took bands and disappeared. It cost the club $1.50 for the 5 bands then another $2 something for the envelope and postage. So close to 5 per set and around 100 sets never came back.


Some people might see it as free bands.
You might want to charge $5 up front for the Bands. I know I would gladly pay for it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Congratulations Walter !!!! A 9th , 10th and 31st place with only 38 birds clocked is terrific !!!
> Kurps


Walter must be a Great handler. He clock my bird 9Th.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

orock said:


> Walter must be a Great handler. He clock my bird 9Th.


Well then Cogratulations to you too Orock !!!!
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Well then Cogratulations to you too Orock !!!!
> Kurps


Thank you!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The race was today it was a beautiful day with a very slight head wind but the birds didn't do so well out of 205 birds shipped only 38 made it on the day.
> 
> Here's a link to the results I'm too tired from sitting in the yard all day then figuring out the 3 races we had going today to do the breeder list tonight but it should be up tomorrow at some point.
> http://lindenhursthpc.com/2014_LBRA.html


Is the list posted somewhere on the site? Is there a list of the payouts somewhere? And have you gotten reports on how many more birds came in the next day or later?
Thanks


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

congrats to the guys that did well , both the breeders and the handlers. I didn't really expect to do anything with mine but a few of the birds we sent should have at least clocked. It too bad the out of the 205 shipped ( which seams low compared to the amount of bands you started with ) and them only clocking 38 birds well I would think there should be a tiny bit better returns than that. No wind to speak of , and clear sky's , and slow speeds to boot . Your club just might be crossing paths with some other club.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Just as a side point, on the race results sheet, the second place bird is described in the color column as VEL I am not familiar with that color description, what does it mean?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

It stands for Velvet


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats V-John and orock.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes congrats to both of you! And nice handling job Walter.



Josepe said:


> Congrats V-John and orock.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Two thumbs up well done both of you.
Dave


----------

